# Death By Audio Fuzz War



## Soopy46 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Sergi (por si os quereis dirigir a mi directamente), por lo menos devo llevar mas de 6 horas buscando algun circuito de distorsion Fuzz, como el fuzz face o Death By Audio Fuzz War que es el que estoy buscando que es el que mas me convenze aqui os dejo un video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESevU8aD6bM

He estado buscando por forosdeelectronica.com y no e encontrado exactamente lo que buscaba, o los diagramas o PCB's no los entendia bien, si alguien me pudiera sar alguna ayuda...
se lo agradeceria mucho



gracias de antemano

salu2


----------



## Soopy46 (Sep 2, 2009)

hola soy otra vez yo jeje, e ido buscando y e encontrado este,
http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/ProCo_RAT.htm
pero no se si ira bien o no, alguno de ustedes lo a echo alguna vez, gracias
salu2


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jun 11, 2010)

Soopy46 dijo:


> hola soy otra vez yo jeje, e ido buscando y e encontrado este,
> http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/ProCo_RAT.htm
> pero no se si ira bien o no, alguno de ustedes lo a echo alguna vez, gracias
> salu2



Si quieres un sonido RAT más rabios (rata con rabia jejejejeje) te propongo que hagas el UZOLLA de mi amix GORI del japon espero que me aguanten con los archivos en el foro si no los publico en varios mensajes a ver ahí va el adjunto del layout del pedal; luego ta´el PCB modificado por mí con un superclipping pa´serlo más furiozo y al final el orden que van los diodos en ese supercliping; ese pedal ya lo armé vamos a ver si cargan las fotos del mismo ya terminado; el primer shot es el circuito de frente; el segundo shot es de perfil con el detalle de los diodos en configuración overclipping y el tercero (ojala´alcance) es el pedal con sus perillas de frente
, ya creo que cupo espero te sirva; si ves atentamente los cables están entorchados y los potes soldados a la placa mediante cables rígidos; esto ahorra espacio y es más práctico, estoy haciendo otro pero con más brutalidad (superovercliping) este llevará doce diodos) dos germanios más y dos LED adicionales azules superbrillantes a ver como va!!!!!
Y si te encuentras inspirado y algo melancólico aqui ta la carátula que le puso GORI al dichozo UZOLLA al final de mis adjuntos!!!!!!!!!!
Si aún no tas convencido abre el RAR y escucharás una sorpresa (el sonido de los ángeles::::::::::::::: del mismísimo infierno ojal{a no te boten de tu casa o del barrio!!!!!!! por bullero!!!!) jajajajajajaja!!!!!!!!!!!!!! con el superclipping suena más furioso!!!! no me responsabilizo por los resultados!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2010)

Soopy46 dijo:


> .... por lo menos de*B*o llevar mas de 6 horas buscando algun circuito de distorsion Fuzz, como el *fuzz face* o Death By Audio Fuzz War que es el que estoy buscando que es el que mas me conven*C*e aqui os dejo un video:.....



No buscaste en el lugar indicado, aquí tienes el Fuzz Face y otros más:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/


----------



## luis vera (Jun 13, 2010)

Soopy46, yo he armado el rat de pisotones y el GGG son muy buenos y confiables te adjunto el archivo del pcb y fotos de mi modelo terminado respuesta #20: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-pedal-reverb-delay-retardo-9130/ .
Luis Vera


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 30, 2010)

cual es el switch que tiene? que nombre tiene para pedirlo en la tienda


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 30, 2010)

es posible que sea una llave inversa doble (en formato pulsador?)


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 28, 2014)

Este es el fuzz que buscas, pero es en version vero el pbc


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 26, 2015)

quieres este pedal?' en cual versión?? hay con 7 transistores, con 4 transistores cual? yo hice esta carátula dime cual y la subo, PCB+layout; no me pidas lista de componentes ta todo en el LAY!!!


----------

